# All dialects: Basket



## Ramblurr

Which is the better translation for "wicker basket" in فصحى من فضلك

I've found the following:

سلة الغصن

و

سلة مصنوعة من ورق الصفصاف 

The second seems overly specific, but I don't know if the first word is فصحى or not.


----------



## Xence

I would rather suggest:
سلّة القصَب


----------



## azeid

ramblurr said:


> which is the better translation for "wicker basket" in فصحى من فضلك
> 
> i've found the following:
> 
> سلة الغصن
> 
> و
> 
> سلة مصنوعة من ورق الصفصاف
> 
> the second seems overly specific, but i don't know if the first word is فصحى or not.



بالفصحى قد تكون قشوة أو قفة
و كلمة القفة لا زالت مستخدمة فى مصر و يشار بها إلى السلة المصنوعة من من جريد النخل أو الخوص ​


----------



## Ramblurr

شكرا
 سأختار قفة الخوص و أذا سُئِلَ لي عن المعنى فسأستخدم سلة.


----------



## Xence

Here is what we call قفة in Algeria, and here is what we call سلة .


----------



## azeid

xence said:


> here is what we call قفة in algeria, and here is what we call سلة .


هكذا الحال فى مصر كما فى الجزائر  و إن استخدمت سلة هنا لزم البيان كقولنا سلة من الخوص و سلة من البلاستيك و غيره أما فى كلمة قفة فتكفى الكلمة وحدها لأن الأعم الأغلب أنها تكون مصنوعة من الخوص و الله أعلم​


----------



## Xence

أتفق معك تماما في كون كلمة سلة وحدها لا تكفي، وتحتاج إلى تبيين إضافي. وبالمناسبة، هناك أيضا أنواع مختلفة من القفف، منها ما هو مصنوع من الحلفاء (كما نسميه هنا)، وهذا نموذج منها​


----------



## clevermizo

Hi all -

In going through my dictionary of Syrian Arabic, I noticed several different translations for "basket" (the hand-held container) with the following qualifiers:

large basket made of cane: _salle pl. sallāt/səlal_ سلّة ج. سلات/سلل
shallow basket made of rush: _sabat pl. sabatāt/sbūt/sbūte _سبت ج. سبتات/سبوت/سبوتة
soft basket of varying size: _2əffe, pl. 2əffāt/2əfaf_ قفّة ج. قفات/قفف


سلّة and قفّة are obviously proper Fuṣħa as well though سبت I was unable to find. (Also I noticed the dictionary gives the colloquial plural of salle as _səlal_ with a short fatħa سـِلــَل rather than the Fuṣħa plural سلال with long alif.)
 
1) Is there a very generic word (either in Levantine dialects or in standard Arabic) for this kind of container, like we have in English, or is it truly context dependent which word you use (depending on the material or nature of the basket)?

2) What other words used in other dialects/regions? How are they different from one another?


Thanks all.


----------



## Xence

Xence said:


> Here is what we call قفة in Algeria,



Since the link seems to be broken, here is another one.


----------



## إسكندراني

For the record we sometimes call basketball in Egypt كرة سلة for example عايز تلعب سلة؟


----------



## Ustaath

In Lebanon the 'generic' name for basket is merely سلّة then if someone needs to explain what kind of basket, we use idafa... 
wicker basket .سلة القش is the most common 'implied' meaning of salla


----------



## clevermizo

Ustaath said:


> In Lebanon the 'generic' name for basket is merely سلّة then if someone needs to explain what kind of basket, we use idafa...
> wicker basket .سلة القش is the most common 'implied' meaning of salla



Is the plural سلال? سلّات؟ سِلَل؟ something else?


----------



## Kinan

I use سلّة only, whatever it is, just سلّة.
As for plural we use سلّات


----------



## rayloom

In Hijazi Arabic, both سلة and سبت are used. سلة is more general, while سبت is used for large baskets (contrary to the Syrian dictionary).
Also typically a plastic basket wouldn't be called سلة, it would be called سبت!

The pronunciation is like 
سلة salla, its plural is سلات sallaat, less common سلال silaal
سبت sabat, its plural سبتات, I don't think we use any other plural form for sabat!


----------



## إسكندراني

I use سلة (ج سلّات)ـ and سبت though I can't think of a plural for سبت


----------



## Ustaath

never سبت always سلة in  Lebanese, and for plural different forms, in order of frequency:
سلالي
سلّات
سلال


----------

